# .::/|*Christmas Signature Competition*|\::.



## Josh (Dec 11, 2009)

Alright I am bored.. Sorry for the rubbish banner.


So I was thinking and i had a thought of making a Signature Contest on the theme..

<big><big><big><big><big>*Christmas!*</big></big></big></big></big>

<big><big>*#karma's Signature has expired.*</big></big>
Here is her signature:





Weldone Guys, You have done really well. This has been very hard for me to choose but..
The people who are going through are... (Not in any order)
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
#karma
Pootman123
Nikoking
bittermeat
Master Crash
Jas0n
</div>

Weldone and If you didn't get through I will still give you a small prize.



<big><big>*Prizes:*</big></big>

_*1st Place = 2,000TBT Bells and a Trophie
2nd Place = 1,000TBT Bells and a Medal
3rd Place = 500TBT Bells and a Badge*_

For those who enter and don't get into the final 3 will get a runner's up badge.

If your name has a strike through it, You have entered your Signature

Sign ups:
bittermeat
NikoKing
Jas0n
#karma
Rorato74
web master
Knightlordco
Nixie
pear40
Aliceinwonderland
Master Crash
pootman123


Sign ups are closed.

[/center]<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Entries</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>bittermeat</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Master Crash</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Nikoking</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">





</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Jas0n</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">





</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>#karma</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Rorato74</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">




Please make it smaller or I will have to.</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>web master</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">




Can you make it a tiny bit small please.</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Knightlordco</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Nixie</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>pear40</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Aliceinwonderland</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>pootman123</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">




</div>
</div>



Good Luck and Please no flaming.
You don't have to be good at making sigs to join so don't worry :][/center]


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 11, 2009)

Awesome! I'll enter.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 11, 2009)

I think i'll enter o:


----------



## NikoKing (Dec 11, 2009)

sig inspiration gogogo.


----------



## Josh (Dec 11, 2009)

Alright Guys I'll sign you both up ;].

I just hope this goes well.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 11, 2009)

I think I'll give it a go, it'll probably suck though as I haven't made one in a while.


----------



## Shuyin (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice idea =D Good luck everyone who enters!


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Dec 11, 2009)

I'll just sit back and watch. =D


----------



## Josh (Dec 11, 2009)

@Jason: Oh yeah, I've not seen you make a sig for a long time.
But I'd love to see what sig you'll make :]

@Shuyin: Thanks.


----------



## muffun (Dec 11, 2009)

Imma enter.

http://www.youtube.com/v/1KUmAphvThQ


----------



## Josh (Dec 11, 2009)

#karma said:
			
		

> Imma enter.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/1KUmAphvThQ


Oo Karma.

I'll add you.


----------



## muffun (Dec 11, 2009)

Orite, when does this end?


----------



## NikoKing (Dec 11, 2009)

Does this have to be christmas themed?  Like could I go with w/e I want but still have the text "Merry Christmas" ?


----------



## Zex (Dec 11, 2009)

I was about to sign up, but then I looked at the competitors. Dammnn.


----------



## muffun (Dec 11, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Does this have to be christmas themed?  Like could I go with w/e I want but still have the text "Merry Christmas" ?


Like Michael Jordan posing with a group of old women with the text "Merry Christmas" at the bottom? 

What the hell is the point of that? =S


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm using Santa Sora! :d


----------



## NikoKing (Dec 11, 2009)

#karma said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just curious :L .  Besides, I can't find a winter stock for the good of me D: .


----------



## muffun (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm just using a render of Jingle.


----------



## SilentHopes (Dec 11, 2009)

Okay, I'll sign up. I made a picture for my mom, because she requested it for a card, and this is how it came out. I made this like 2 hours ago.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## muffun (Dec 11, 2009)

Rorato74 said:
			
		

> Okay, I'll sign up. I made a picture for my mom, because she requested it for a card, and this is how it came out. I made this like 2 hours ago.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


WHERE DID YOU GET THAT FONT

YOU MUST TELL ME.


----------



## NikoKing (Dec 11, 2009)

You just lost the game. 






http://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo135/Nikoking/christmassig.png


----------



## muffun (Dec 11, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> You just lost the game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0

Noyce.

Also, no, I didn't. You just won for a temporary period of time until I completely pwn your arse.


----------



## NikoKing (Dec 11, 2009)

#karma said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd love to see you try :veryhappy: .  Of course, good luck to everyone who enters.


----------



## Elliot (Dec 11, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> #karma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't it have to relate to christmas? o.o


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 11, 2009)

Not the best I've done, and could have added a bit more, but I couldn't be bothered to fiddle around anymore.

I hope vertical is okay:


----------



## muffun (Dec 11, 2009)

Jas0n, that's awesome! Kudos, bro.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 11, 2009)

#karma said:
			
		

> Jas0n, that's awesome! Kudos, bro.


Thanks :3

I think the little snowman is the favourite thing about it, it's so damn cute XD


----------



## SilentHopes (Dec 11, 2009)

#karma said:
			
		

> Rorato74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's called Fink Heavy. It's the AC text


----------



## muffun (Dec 11, 2009)

Rorato74 said:
			
		

> #karma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, where did you download it?


----------



## Spirit (Dec 11, 2009)

I'll enter I guess.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 11, 2009)

I'll enter.


----------



## NikoKing (Dec 11, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> You just lost the game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just quoting this so JJ can see it.


----------



## SilentHopes (Dec 11, 2009)

#karma said:
			
		

> Rorato74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go to here:

http://www.angelfire.com/stars5/tkcpics2/wildworld/

Scroll down to downloads. Click Fink Heavy.ttf

I would put it on here, but to get it, you must right-click and hit save as...
To install it, go into control panel, and go to fonts. Then move the font into the fonts folder.


----------



## muffun (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## NikoKing (Dec 11, 2009)

#karma said:
			
		

>


Not bad, but super low quality.  A lot of luminosity to it, but too much.  The text is great though, and the flow and depth is good.  The effects tend to get into the focal point's way though.  Just my CnC :3 .


----------



## muffun (Dec 11, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> #karma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:3 Thanks.

Also, thanks Rorato for the link!


----------



## Ryusaki (Dec 11, 2009)

Sorry is is bad i made whit the only thing i can find for linpus linux


----------



## Zex (Dec 11, 2009)

These are all so good. Congrats to Niko, Jas0n, and Karma. You guys are probably the top 3 sig makers on TBT. At least IMO you are.

<small><small>Besides webmaster.</small></small>


----------



## NikoKing (Dec 11, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> These are all so good. Congrats to Niko, Jas0n, and Karma. You guys are probably the top 3 sig makers on TBT. At least IMO you are.
> 
> <small><small>Besides webmaster.</small></small>


Lol, thanks man, you're doing great on sigs too  .


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 11, 2009)

Er, I'm still making mine.
The fact that I have to keep redoing it over and over again is making me upset.

xD


----------



## Spirit (Dec 11, 2009)

Wait, when do these have to be done by?  <_<


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 11, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> These are all so good. Congrats to Niko, Jas0n, and Karma. You guys are probably the top 3 sig makers on TBT. At least IMO you are.
> 
> <small><small>Besides webmaster.</small></small>


me be thanking you 8D


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 11, 2009)

Spirit said:
			
		

> Wait, when do these have to be done by?  <_<


<small>^</small>

I'm just going to finish mine tomorrow. I'm out of inspiration. <:l


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2009)

Sorry guys I had to go.

Wow guys those are amazing.

Weldone guys. I'll post these on the front page :]

Also it can be unchristmas related but it has to be atleast white.


----------



## Elliot (Dec 12, 2009)

web master said:
			
		

> Sorry is is bad i made whit the only thing i can find for linpus linux


 Merry chrictmas? ;o xD


----------



## SamXX (Dec 12, 2009)

I'll join the fun.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2009)

Alright Sam.

I'll put you on the list.

I think after you I might close sign ups..


----------



## Elliot (Dec 12, 2009)

Nuu pick me ;o xD


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2009)

Lol Don't worry. I'll add atleast 12-16 people.


----------



## Elliot (Dec 12, 2009)

I diddd it, Its horrible right? ;]
I might replace this sig, is that okay The JJ?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks for the entrie.

If you don't like it then redo it, This ends on monday and I will choose 6-8 people to get into the voting round.


----------



## Elliot (Dec 12, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Thanks for the entrie.
> 
> If you don't like it then redo it, This ends on monday and I will choose 6-8 people to get into the voting round.


Okay thanks.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 12, 2009)

here it is i forgot to add merry christmas
btw im dutch so i dont really know how to do sigs well without tuts
srry is my ensligh is bad


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2009)

Hmm, Did you rip this signature from another site?

If you didn't please prove it.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 12, 2009)

i didnt i used the animationa nd got the lights and uses different colours for frames


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2009)

I've seen this on another site and it's ripped.

http://www.aussie-nintendo.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20692


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 12, 2009)

Lucas said:
			
		

> here it is i forgot to add merry christmas
> btw im dutch so i dont really know how to do sigs well without tuts
> srry is my ensligh is bad


You can tell that you didn't make that just by looking, gtfo.


----------



## Zex (Dec 12, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Lucas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even if we didnt know it was ripped, it would not win.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 12, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's possible, if not it could rob someone of 2nd or 3rd place. It's quite a good signature and really matches the Christmas theme.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2009)

Yeah it does. Also Jas0n I love you entry :]


----------



## Zex (Dec 12, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True. But yours is so much better. xD


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2009)

Everyone has to post their sig by Monday just to remind you.


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 12, 2009)

Lucas said:
			
		

>


It looks familiar. I don't know.


----------



## Zex (Dec 12, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Lucas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its copied. Check one of the links above.


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm submitting this one.


----------



## Vooloo (Dec 12, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> I'm submitting this one.


That's pretty awesome!


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2009)

Awesome Bittermeat.


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 12, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## SamXX (Dec 12, 2009)

I'll make mine a bit later.


----------



## muffun (Dec 12, 2009)

How does it look? =S


----------



## Elliot (Dec 12, 2009)

#karma said:
			
		

> How does it look? =S


Good


----------



## Spirit (Dec 12, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> I'm submitting this one.


That's pretty dang awesome.   :O 

Doesn't it have to say "Merry Christmas" on it somewhere though?  
:huh:


----------



## muffun (Dec 12, 2009)

Spirit said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think so.


----------



## NikoKing (Dec 12, 2009)

#karma said:
			
		

> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's required according to JJ.


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 12, 2009)

Oh. Fine.
I'll add it later then..


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 12, 2009)

Sorry, double post -_-


----------



## Elliot (Dec 12, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Oh. Fine.
> I'll add it later then..


Double post, GASP@! 

I like all the sigs, keep it up guys!. They are all better than mine! ;]


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 12, 2009)

#karma said:
			
		

> How does it look? =S


Awesome.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Dec 12, 2009)

I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 12, 2009)

Boo, I just got a PM about my signature being too tall.

Who's willing to start a protest? D:


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 12, 2009)

There.


----------



## muffun (Dec 12, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Boo, I just got a PM about my signature being too tall.
> 
> Who's willing to start a protest? D:


Mememememememeememememememememeememe DD


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 12, 2009)

#karma said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hazzah! It's not like it's overly big, and it's unfair because it's a vertical signature!

Plus it's Christmas! ;(


----------



## Zex (Dec 12, 2009)

#karma said:
			
		

> How does it look? =S


Looks like Jas0n's. Hehe. Good though.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Dec 12, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Boo, I just got a PM about my signature being too tall.
> 
> Who's willing to start a protest? D:


i have a protest in sig rules in general

NO FLASH IN SIGS D:


----------



## muffun (Dec 12, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> #karma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That wasn't intended though D;


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 12, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> #karma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks nothing like mine XD

Many people have done vertical signatures before


----------



## Thunder (Dec 12, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Everyone has to post their sig by Monday just to remind you.


Monday as in... This Monday? Can't you extend it maybe by one day? :C


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2009)

Alright I'm back from a party :O
Also I guess I can make it around Tuesday then.


----------



## Zex (Dec 12, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The text. And the lines (brushes, I guess) across the person. Just made me think.


----------



## muffun (Dec 12, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used c4d's and the text is completely different. Da hell are you talking about?


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 12, 2009)

#karma said:
			
		

> How does it look? =S


Love the effects. Text is alright.


----------



## Zex (Dec 12, 2009)

#karma said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WE ALL SEE THINGS DIFFERENTLY!


----------



## muffun (Dec 12, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> #karma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...okay.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2009)

All I have to say is these entries are awesome.


----------



## SilentHopes (Dec 12, 2009)

Mine's bestest. : P


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2009)

Rorato74 said:
			
		

> Mine's bestest. : P


I guess it's good but we'll see when i pick the best 6 to go to voting


----------



## Pear (Dec 12, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> #karma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It annoys me too. It's not my fault if your monitor is 400x600 and you have dial-up.


----------



## Nixie (Dec 12, 2009)

Can I join this? I haven't made it yet, but I have it planned out already...


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2009)

Sure Nixie.


----------



## kalinn (Dec 12, 2009)

ill enter, even tho i have no chance cause of the other people who have entered.. but ill try


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2009)

Lol alright, Don't worry you'll still get a prize.


----------



## SilentHopes (Dec 12, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Lol alright, Don't worry you'll still get a prize.


We get a consellation prize?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2009)

Rorato74 said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, It's Christmas After All.


----------



## Elliot (Dec 12, 2009)

This was a nice idea The JJ.

I love all the sigs. better than mine =P
I would love to see all the future sigs.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2009)

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> This was a nice idea The JJ.
> 
> I love all the sigs. better than mine =P
> I would love to see all the future sigs.


Thanks, All the sigs are Awesome and I have no idea who is going to win..


----------



## Elliot (Dec 12, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here are my predictions
1.Jas0n
2.Nikoking
3.Bittermeat
4.#karma
5 and above. idk. xD


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2009)

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would say mine but thats kinda cheating :[


----------



## JasonBurrows (Dec 12, 2009)

The JJ, would you like me to offer the grand prize of 4,000 TBT Bells?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2009)

Hmm, I guess so Jason. Thanks.


----------



## Elliot (Dec 12, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You entered a sig? :O i didn't see it then ;o


----------



## JasonBurrows (Dec 12, 2009)

kk, but I can only get it by Tuesday at 7pm GMT, so end the Competition on Wednesday when me and you are online.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2009)

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I mean't that I would say my prediction's but then everyone will know who will win and It wouldn't be much of a suprise.

@Jason: Kk sure.


----------



## Elliot (Dec 12, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


which is o.o


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2009)

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't say it..  :smiletounge:


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 12, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think instead of just you voting, you should put up a poll so that it's more fair. You'd have to tell people not to vote for their own though, as that's unfair. Not much you can do if they decide to be bastards and vote for their own anyway though, considering you can't see who voted for what on ZetaBoards.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I guess so.
I might close signups now to be honest.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 12, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's still people who want to enter, keep it the same day you originally planned.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mm Alright then.

I have to go now so I might not reply for a few hours.


----------



## Spirit (Dec 12, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> There.


Love.  ^_^


----------



## JasonBurrows (Dec 12, 2009)

I'll give the winner 4,000 TBT Bells, but only on Tuesday or Wednesday when The JJ tells me who's won, as I have to wait 24 hours inbetween interest times. 

Sometimes I wish Jeremy would make it 5% instead of 1% interest.


----------



## Zex (Dec 12, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Rorato74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well now if I knew that I would have joined. xD

But i'm backed up on requests anyways. I should get my paying customers done first.


----------



## Spirit (Dec 12, 2009)

Meh.  I'm not gonna do the signature contest anymore xD.  Signatures just aren't my thing.


----------



## Zex (Dec 12, 2009)

Spirit said:
			
		

> Meh.  I'm not gonna do the signature contest anymore xD.  Signatures just aren't my thing.


Make a theme. Extra points!


----------



## Pear (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm working on it. It's been 2 or 3 months since I made a signature. XD


----------



## Zex (Dec 12, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> I'm working on it. It's been 2 or 3 months since I made a signature. XD


<3333


----------



## Pear (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm kinda rusty, so it sucks. But whatever. =P


----------



## muffun (Dec 12, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> I'm kinda rusty, so it sucks. But whatever. =P


It's...cute... =S

Yeah, it kinda does suck. D;


----------



## Pear (Dec 12, 2009)

#karma said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New version. XD
Took out some filters.


----------



## kalinn (Dec 12, 2009)

wait, do they have to be vertical? lol


@Perry: the 2nd version is way better, i like it.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 12, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> wait, do they have to be vertical? lol


Why is everyone doing this all of a sudden? XP


----------



## Pear (Dec 12, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> wait, do they have to be vertical? lol


Nah, it just fit my stock best.


----------



## Zex (Dec 12, 2009)

@P

2nd version is a good improvement.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 12, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I decided to do it because I really liked the render I got and I wanted it to be all visible, I guess other people have the same reasons, they just didn't ever think of doing vertical signatures before they actually saw one xD


----------



## Josh (Dec 13, 2009)

@Zexion: You can still enter.
@Spirit: Are you sure? Well that is your choice.
@Pear40: I love v2 better.

I think this Competition is successful, I will now post people's sigs onto the front page.


----------



## JamesBertie (Dec 13, 2009)

I would try but my pc is full of memory and wont save annything


----------



## Josh (Dec 13, 2009)

Aw, Why don't you try delete things on your pc?


----------



## JamesBertie (Dec 13, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Aw, Why don't you try delete things on your pc?


I Did for some reson it goes strait back up for no reason. i think i have a virus


----------



## Josh (Dec 13, 2009)

Hmm, Maybe find a good virus scanner like AVG.


----------



## JamesBertie (Dec 13, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Hmm, Maybe find a good virus scanner like AVG.


I have Norton anti virus ill try that


----------



## Aliceinwonderlandgirl (Dec 13, 2009)

may i enter?

and if so how do you post it to the bell tree?


----------



## Josh (Dec 13, 2009)

Sure you can enter, To post it on TBT go on www.tinypic.com and upload your Signature, it will give you a code like EXAMPLE: 
	
	



```
[IMG]IMAGECODE[/IMG]
```

Anyways I'll add you and goodluck.


----------



## Elliot (Dec 13, 2009)

I'll just enter the one i put, its in my signature.
;]
My name for it: The Last Snowflake. ;O


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 13, 2009)

The more the merrier.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 13, 2009)

I'll work on mine later today.


----------



## Josh (Dec 13, 2009)

@KLC: Alright ;]
@Bittermeat: Hell yeah.
@BB: Alright, Thats fine with me.


----------



## muffun (Dec 13, 2009)

JJ, for my entries, can I take the second one over the first? Thanks.


----------



## Josh (Dec 13, 2009)

Sure Karma. I'm going to start pming people for their Signatures.


----------



## Aliceinwonderlandgirl (Dec 13, 2009)

yeah its rubbish as its my first and i dont have all the photo editing things so i used paint ;(


----------



## Josh (Dec 13, 2009)

It's decent. Atleast you tried. Don't worry everyone will get a prize :]


----------



## Aliceinwonderlandgirl (Dec 13, 2009)

i  have found a thing i have but id have to re enter?

if you look at my real siggy then i supose ill do a christmas one


----------



## Josh (Dec 13, 2009)

You can re enter if you want but only *1* sig can be entered.


----------



## Nixie (Dec 13, 2009)

Here is mine, and it's completely hand drawn* so I hope that there will be no copyright issues...




Also, A cookie for anyone who can guess who those people are...   
*sigh* I really wish that it is Moe and me :'( 

I had to draw it out onto paper and then trace it into my computer...


----------



## Josh (Dec 13, 2009)

Wow...
That is a nice drawing.

I'm taking a guess but is it twilight? Anyways I'll cross you out and add your Signature.


----------



## Aliceinwonderlandgirl (Dec 13, 2009)

may i please enter this one the jj?


----------



## Josh (Dec 13, 2009)

Sure Alice, I'll change it now.


----------



## Nixie (Dec 13, 2009)

No, its not twilight... Edward's half ginger and Bella's brunet not purple XD


----------



## Josh (Dec 13, 2009)

Lol, I'm not a Twilight fan so I don't know all of this : P


----------



## Nixie (Dec 13, 2009)

Still not twilight though XD
Aww... I still have heaps of cookies and I'd have to finish them by myself


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 13, 2009)

Nixie said:
			
		

>


Harvest Moon characters? :x


----------



## Nixie (Dec 13, 2009)

Still no 
Gah! I'm gonna get fat from all these cookies XP


----------



## muffun (Dec 13, 2009)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Here is mine, and it's completely hand drawn* so I hope that there will be no copyright issues...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Full Metal Alchemist.


----------



## Nixie (Dec 13, 2009)

Sorry Karma, but that isn't it either XS I don't even know what Full metal Alchemist is XD


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 13, 2009)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Sorry Karma, but that isn't it either XS I don't even know what Full metal Alchemist is XD


Can't you just tell us already?
<


----------



## Aliceinwonderlandgirl (Dec 13, 2009)

wow compared to everyone elses mine iis  really bad...


----------



## Josh (Dec 13, 2009)

Like I said don't worry. 6 people will get through and if you don't then you will get a prize.


----------



## kalinn (Dec 13, 2009)

eh, imma drop out 
sorry


----------



## Josh (Dec 13, 2009)

Don't worry. ;]


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 13, 2009)

My computer's really pissing me off, so I'm not gonna be able to do much of anything today. Sorry.


----------



## Elliot (Dec 13, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> My computer's really pissing me off, so I'm not gonna be able to do much of anything today. Sorry.


Aww was really looking foward to seeing your sig ;]


----------



## Nightray (Dec 13, 2009)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Here is mine, and it's completely hand drawn* so I hope that there will be no copyright issues...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rose of Versailles! kidding.

Wow. all the sigs look good. I like the sig Bittermeat made.


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 13, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Wow. all the sigs look good. I like the sig Bittermeat made.


Thank you.


----------



## Zex (Dec 13, 2009)

I think we should vote for 6 people who get in to the final round, where we vote for left. 3 people.


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 13, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> I think we should vote for 6 people who get in to the final round, where we vote for left. 3 people.


JJ is picking his top 6. Then, I guess we're going to vote.


----------



## Josh (Dec 14, 2009)

Final day for entries. Please submit them today or I will have to disqualify you.


----------



## Nixie (Dec 14, 2009)

Gah... I'm probably really losing  >_<  Oh well... that's the best hand drawn stuff I can ever do coming from someone like me XD
oh well... Good luck to everyone ^_^ 

hehe... I still have ze cookiez! XD


----------



## Josh (Dec 14, 2009)

Don't nixie ;[


----------



## Nixie (Dec 14, 2009)

Wait what did I do wrong now? the cookies?


----------



## Josh (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh I was meant to say "Don't Worry Nixie". Just a typo : P


----------



## Nixie (Dec 14, 2009)

Lol, typos... ^_^ Well... I'm not worrying about winning or not, I'm just worried if I'm about to make a fool out of myself entering this... did you see all those other ones*? mine's a   v e r y   long way away from that standard... <_< 
* especially Karma's I <3 his one!


----------



## Josh (Dec 14, 2009)

Yours is still great Nixie :]

Alright guy's Im going to take some people off the list now and get ready to choose the 6/5 people


----------



## Elliot (Dec 14, 2009)

Kay, To the people that won't get in, you are still awesome <3.


----------



## Josh (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah, They atleast tried to take part. This is another reason why they are getting a prize still.


----------



## SamXX (Dec 14, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Boo, I just got a PM about my signature being too tall.
> 
> Who's willing to start a protest? D:


I got mine removed a while ago because I bum vertical sigs D:<


----------



## Thunder (Dec 14, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Yours is still great Nixie :]
> 
> Alright guy's Im going to take some people off the list now and get ready to choose the 6/5 people


wtf i thought you changed it 'till Tuesday?


----------



## Josh (Dec 14, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, You can still enter it.


----------



## Ryusaki (Dec 14, 2009)

Sorry i did not have much time






.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 14, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, alright.


----------



## Resonate (Dec 14, 2009)

Wait I don't understand...

It says there are two different deadlines: The 14th, and the 23rd.  Does this mean I can still enter a sig?


----------



## Josh (Dec 14, 2009)

Sure, I meant the 15th which sign ups are finished. Also at the 23rd the whole thing will be finished.


----------



## Aliceinwonderlandgirl (Dec 14, 2009)

so when are we knowing who is in and out?


----------



## Josh (Dec 14, 2009)

Tommorow Moring (Or at 3:30) I might do it before I go to school.


----------



## Aliceinwonderlandgirl (Dec 14, 2009)

ah ok i will be here in morning an 3:30 onward


----------



## Resonate (Dec 14, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Tommorow Moring (Or at 3:30) I might do it before I go to school.


Okay, then I will go ahead and make a signature.


----------



## Josh (Dec 14, 2009)

Alright, Good Luck :]


----------



## Thunder (Dec 14, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Tommorow Moring (Or at 3:30) I might do it before I go to school.


3:30 American time? D:


----------



## SamXX (Dec 14, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope he lives in England so it would be like 10 for you.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 14, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, good.


----------



## Nixie (Dec 14, 2009)

Karma... How do you draw like that ?  T_T  It's too pretty :gyroiddance:


----------



## Pear (Dec 14, 2009)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Karma... How do you draw like that ?  T_T  It's too pretty :gyroiddance:


You don't draw it, you use a photo manipulation software.


----------



## Nixie (Dec 14, 2009)

So... he didn't hand draw the person itself...  heh, I seem to have confused myself >_< 

I know little about photo editing on photoshop... I use it more often to draw stuff XD


----------



## Aliceinwonderlandgirl (Dec 14, 2009)

yes i dontlike all the photo things mine is just weird he he


----------



## Resonate (Dec 14, 2009)

Here's My Entry:







I wanted to keep it simple


----------



## Pear (Dec 14, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Here's My Entry:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Veddy smexeh.


----------



## Resonate (Dec 14, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> pootman1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Perry


----------



## muffun (Dec 14, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Here's My Entry:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good job.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 14, 2009)

I have my sig ready...

But if i asked someone to spruce it up with Topaz Vivacity, would that count as cheating? o:


----------



## Thunder (Dec 14, 2009)

Might as well post it. Hate how it's so lq :C


----------



## Elliot (Dec 14, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Might as well post it. Hate how it's so lq :C


I like the render  :]


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 14, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Might as well post it. Hate how it's so lq :C


Supersexyness.

It's not LQ at all.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 14, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay


----------



## muffun (Dec 14, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Might as well post it. Hate how it's so lq :C


It's not  LQ.

Some of the effects make it look a bit cheap, and they block out the render as well. I hate the lighting (personal preference :c). It's also a bit too busy if ya know what I mean. 8.35/10


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 14, 2009)

#karma said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea I'm not a fan of the lighting either, it's a bit too in your face, I prefer subtle lighting


----------



## Josh (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice Signature Master Crash, I'm going to choose around 5-6 people to get into the Semi/Quater Finals.


----------



## Aliceinwonderlandgirl (Dec 15, 2009)

ok when will they be chosen


----------



## Josh (Dec 15, 2009)

I am going to Choose them now. I will Announce it on the Front Page, This is going to be VERY hard.


----------



## Aliceinwonderlandgirl (Dec 15, 2009)

oh well i had a feeling i wouldnt get in because im new to making things like that but oh well


----------



## Marcus (Dec 15, 2009)

I voted for MasterCrash B)


----------



## Josh (Dec 15, 2009)

Don't worry, Atleast you tried .

If I have time I might make a New Years day one. I'm going to start making Holiday Signature Competitions from now on :]

Also Weldone All, This was a VERY hard choice.


----------



## Aliceinwonderlandgirl (Dec 15, 2009)

or maybe just a normal signature contest


----------



## Nixie (Dec 15, 2009)

YAY! Karma's ^_^


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 15, 2009)

*votes* :3


----------



## Josh (Dec 15, 2009)

This poll will end on the 18th of December. Weldone Guys :]


----------



## Shuyin (Dec 15, 2009)

Good luck everyone! ^^ *Votes*


----------



## SamXX (Dec 15, 2009)

I voted Bittermeat.


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 15, 2009)

I voted the Yoshi one.


----------



## Numner (Dec 15, 2009)

*biting nails*

I think I might vote Jas0n D:

I hate voting :S


----------



## Josh (Dec 15, 2009)

Getting this back up to get more voting.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 15, 2009)

Voted fer Karmuh


----------



## Shuyin (Dec 15, 2009)

I voted for the Sora siggeh by Bittermeat! Though I was torn between quite a few. So much talent. :>


----------



## muffun (Dec 15, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Voted fer Karmuh


Tanks yo, I voted fer yooz.


----------



## NikoKing (Dec 15, 2009)

Gah, I have no chance of getting into the semi-finals.  sadface.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm working on mine now.

EDIT: DAMN I'M TOO LATE! PAIN IN THE ASS COMPUTER!


----------



## Thunder (Dec 15, 2009)

#karma said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tank yoo.

It's Okay Niko, i thought it was a pretty cool sig


----------



## muffun (Dec 15, 2009)

They're all amazing, though. n___n


----------



## Resonate (Dec 15, 2009)

I voted for Jason.  

But, Everyone did a fantastic job


----------



## Pear (Dec 15, 2009)

But... mine...  isn't...

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-

Haha anyways, I voted for Jas0n's.
Hard choice, there were a lot of good ones.


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 15, 2009)

I love how Crash came out with his awesome signature out of nowhere. xD


----------



## Thunder (Dec 15, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> I love how Crash came out with his awesome signature out of nowhere. xD


Seems like a pretty close match between us ;o


----------



## Spirit (Dec 15, 2009)

I still love bittermeat's the best.


----------



## kalinn (Dec 15, 2009)

aww perry's is gone ): 
i liked that one 

ahh so its so hard to choose now


----------



## Marcus (Dec 16, 2009)

JJ you should put who's is who's next to the signature on the poll.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 16, 2009)

sermantopp said:
			
		

> JJ you should put who's is who's next to the signature on the poll.


No because then people would vote for the name of their friend, rather than the best signature.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 16, 2009)

Ah ok, I guess so.


----------



## Josh (Dec 16, 2009)

Weldone Bittermeat for being first (At the Moment)

Keep the Votes up Guys!


----------



## Josh (Dec 16, 2009)

*Cough*Keep Voting*Cough*


----------



## Vooloo (Dec 16, 2009)

*votes for Bittermeat's*


----------



## SamXX (Dec 16, 2009)

So the voting will go on for like another week?


----------



## Josh (Dec 16, 2009)

Nope, I need to finish this quite fast. Voting for this round will finish tommorow at 8pm GMT.
The Semi Finals will go until Sunday. Finals will go onto Wednesday.


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 16, 2009)

How many signatures will make it to the semi-final?


----------



## muffun (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks like I'm not getting into the semifinals. Good luck to Jas0n, Crash and Bit!


----------



## Josh (Dec 17, 2009)

Karma you will (If you keep up the votes). The top 4 get into the semi finals. Then 3 get to the final.

Also I might have to ask you to make another Signature (But that's if you want to)


----------



## Josh (Dec 17, 2009)

Half an Hour left, Keep voting please.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 17, 2009)

As ordered by The JJ


----------



## Josh (Dec 17, 2009)

?

Anyways Yeah. Weldone to these entrants:

Bittermeat
Master Crash
Jas0n
pootman123/#karma

I need to figure out who should get through until I get one vote from either one of them.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 17, 2009)

Gratz all


----------



## Josh (Dec 17, 2009)

Alright, I have chosen. The last person who will make it to the Semi Finals is..

(Sorry if I have offended you)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">#karma, Weldone. I will now put up he Semi Finals Poll. In the finals you have to make another signature</div>


----------



## Marcus (Dec 17, 2009)

Unlucky pootman but well done Karma.


----------



## muffun (Dec 17, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Alright, I have chosen. The last person who will make it to the Semi Finals is..
> 
> (Sorry if I have offended you)
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">#karma, Weldone. I will now put up he Semi Finals Poll. In the finals you have to make another signature</div>


Thanks so much JJ! ^__^

But I gotta give it up for pootman! His was awesome!


----------



## Josh (Dec 17, 2009)

#karma said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Problem.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 17, 2009)

#karma said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're giving up your position?


----------



## Josh (Dec 17, 2009)

Nope he's not, He means that he's like giving praise to pootman for his work.

Also Karma your Signature has expired. Let me just write it on the front page.


----------



## Resonate (Dec 17, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Alright, I have chosen. The last person who will make it to the Semi Finals is..
> 
> (Sorry if I have offended you)
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">#karma, Weldone. I will now put up he Semi Finals Poll. In the finals you have to make another signature</div>


Nah you didn't offend me at all.  I knew when I submitted my sig that my entry wouldn't get the gold.  Congrats Karma!


----------



## Josh (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks For Understanding poot ;]


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 17, 2009)

Someone's sig is gone.


----------



## Josh (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah, I noticed. Let me post it on the first page.


----------



## muffun (Dec 17, 2009)

Marlon stay on topic kthxbi


----------



## muffun (Dec 17, 2009)

JJ, here the link so you can fix it.

http://i360.photobucket.com/albums/oo41/dukeshea/merrychristmasanime.png


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 17, 2009)

"#karma's Signature has expired.
Here is her signature:"
Wait wait wait. Karma's a girl?


----------



## muffun (Dec 17, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> "#karma's Signature has expired.
> Here is her signature:"
> Wait wait wait. Karma's a girl?


No.

>_>


----------



## Pear (Dec 17, 2009)

#karma said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


K good. My universe almost asploded for a minute there.


----------



## Zex (Dec 17, 2009)

Go bit!


----------



## Marcus (Dec 18, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> #karma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why lol?

Surely it shouldn't make a difference what gender they are as long as you like them?


----------



## Pear (Dec 18, 2009)

sermantopp said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, but I always pictured him as a boy.


----------



## SamXX (Dec 18, 2009)

BITT-ER-MEAT!BITT-ER-MEAT!BITT-ER-MEAT!


----------



## Marcus (Dec 18, 2009)

Jas0n's is more dramatic.


----------



## SamXX (Dec 18, 2009)

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Jas0n's is more dramatic.


...How is it _dramatic_?


----------



## Thunder (Dec 18, 2009)

Voted for #Karma again


----------



## muffun (Dec 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Voted for #Karma again


Thanks, voted for you too.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 18, 2009)

#karma said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tank Yew


----------



## Spirit (Dec 19, 2009)

This contest has been going on for a while xD .  Choose a winner already.


----------



## Josh (Dec 19, 2009)

: P

I know, It's going to end on the 23rd.
Finals are this monday, but they have to make another Signature.


----------



## muffun (Dec 19, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> : P
> 
> I know, It's going to end on the 23rd.
> Finals are this monday, but they have to make another Signature.


Now, this sig has to be Christmas themed? =/


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 19, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> : P
> 
> I know, It's going to end on the 23rd.
> Finals are this monday, but they have to make another Signature.


Whoa there.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 19, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> : P
> 
> I know, It's going to end on the 23rd.
> Finals are this monday, but they have to make another Signature.


Good luck with that, If I get through, I for one won't make another signature as all of my signatures are based off of inspiration, and inspiration isn't pulled out of thin air.


----------



## Josh (Dec 19, 2009)

Well, I guess I won't do that then :'P


----------



## muffun (Dec 19, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Well, I guess I won't do that then :'P


I actually wanted to do it though...


----------



## Josh (Dec 19, 2009)

#karma said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D':

Well Everyone doesn't want to make another Signature which will make them quit, And then you might be the winner unfairly.


----------



## muffun (Dec 19, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> #karma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's true... TT_TT

How many people are going through to the final round?


----------



## Josh (Dec 19, 2009)

#karma said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3.


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 19, 2009)

I want to make another one. XD


----------



## Josh (Dec 19, 2009)

Hmm, I'll PM Master Crash and Jas0n and see what they think.
But I think Jason will disagree.


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 19, 2009)

What would the theme be if they agree? Still Christmas?


----------



## Josh (Dec 19, 2009)

Yeah, But in other Signature Competitions which I will host (Maybe Valentines one) Will be a diffrent Theme.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 19, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In my opinion, with the white, light and stuff.

Just an opinion, don't get your knickers in a twist.


----------



## SamXX (Dec 19, 2009)

sermantopp said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't get my knickers in a twist, I was just asking. xD


----------



## Thunder (Dec 19, 2009)

Uhh, idunno, you should make an option and let people who wanna make another one make one, and people who wanna keep theirs keep it.


----------



## Josh (Dec 19, 2009)

^
Hmm That's a pretty good Idea. Jason wants to keep his and Bit and karma want to make another one. How about you?


----------



## Thunder (Dec 19, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> ^
> Hmm That's a pretty good Idea. Jason wants to keep his and Bit and karma want to make another one. How about you?


Hmm, i might change it, but that depends if it looks better/or worse then the one i have... :s


----------



## Josh (Dec 19, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure.


----------



## muffun (Dec 19, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Uhh, idunno, you should make an option and let people who wanna make another one make one, and people who wanna keep theirs keep it.


Good idea. I'd rather do this.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 19, 2009)

Wait, are people still voting on the first poll? XD


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 19, 2009)

#karma said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^


----------



## muffun (Dec 19, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Wait, are people still voting on the first poll? XD


Yep.


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 20, 2009)

Make a separate thread for the final voting, so members won't get confused what poll to vote on.


----------



## Josh (Dec 20, 2009)

Yeah.. Good Idea.


----------



## muffun (Dec 20, 2009)

Um...when are we starting the new one? I'm almost done with my second.


----------



## Josh (Dec 20, 2009)

On Monday the Semi Finals will finish (8pm GMT)
You can start making the 2nd Signature.


----------



## muffun (Dec 20, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> On Monday the Semi Finals will finish (8pm GMT)
> You can start making the 2nd Signature.


Okay, thanks.


----------



## Josh (Dec 20, 2009)

Semi Finals are finishing 5pm GMT.
So if you want Jas0n to get through or to keep #karma, Please vote.
Thanks


----------



## Thunder (Dec 20, 2009)

So, when's the deadline if you wanna make another sig? (I have a poll running for which sig a should use :T )


----------



## Josh (Dec 21, 2009)

Semi Finals Finish Now.
Finals Start Tommorow.

So Anyways. This has been a close vote.
But the 3 entrants who will be going to the Finals are:
bittermeat
Master Crash
#karma

You have atleast 12 hours to decide if you want to make a New Signature or Not.
Voting Starts Tommorow: 8PM GMT+0
There will be a new topic so this topic will be no longer in use afterwards.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 21, 2009)

Okay, i might not make it on later tonight, so whichever wins my poll can you use?


----------



## muffun (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm making a new one (the one below isn't Christmasy enough), so expect one by 10pm EST. Maybe.


----------



## Josh (Dec 21, 2009)

@Master Crash: Sure, But I will choose the winning one when its 8pmGMT
@#karma: Sure.


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 21, 2009)

Ah, I don't have time to make a new one anymore. Ohwell


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 21, 2009)

GO BITTERMEAT!


----------



## muffun (Dec 21, 2009)

Finished. :]


----------



## NikoKing (Dec 21, 2009)

#karma said:
			
		

> Finished. :]


I like it, but I swear I've seen that stock before ;o .


----------



## muffun (Dec 21, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> #karma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it was on a tutorial on GFX Resource. And it's actually a render I got from Planet Renders.

http://planetrenders.net/renders/albums/userpics/10116/normal_neverwinternightsdragon5ze.png


----------



## NikoKing (Dec 21, 2009)

#karma said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhh, I thought it was a stock.  Oh well, nice sig  .


----------



## muffun (Dec 21, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> #karma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Thunder (Dec 22, 2009)

#karma said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not bad, but doesn't seem very Christmas-y :T But still, nice siggy


----------



## Shuyin (Dec 22, 2009)

Wow, I think all of the siggies look great! Good luck everyone! 8D


----------



## Josh (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah they're all great and I wish them all the luck :].

Everyone Remember, Finals start at 8:30GMT+0
Which is in about 4 hours.


----------



## Zex (Dec 22, 2009)

Bit has this competition in the bag. No offense to anyone else, but just look at the votes. xD


----------



## Marcus (Dec 22, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Bit has this competition in the bag. No offense to anyone else, but just look at the votes. xD


Hmm, I don't know. 
If all the people who voted for Jason and karma vote for Master Crash, he'll win.


----------



## Josh (Dec 22, 2009)

New topic:
http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7305375/1/


----------

